# eix-remote update [РЕШЕНО]

## proff

пытался сделать eix-remote update (app-portage/eix-0.25.0)

выдаёт такую ошибку:

/tmp/eix-remote.ddMWBtd0/1/_var_lib_layman_roslin.eix was created with an incompatible eix-update:

It uses database format 28 (current is 29).

Please run 'eix-update' and try again.

problems arised with cachefile _var_lib_layman_roslin.eix

* could not read all eix cachefiles of /tmp/eix-remote.ctxuwTKk/eix-caches.tbz2

Probably your eix cachefile was *not* updated successfully.

Unless the above messages suggest another cause or you specified a

wrong filename, the most likely cause of this is that the server uses

another eix version than you or produced broken data. Please inspect

/tmp/eix-remote.ctxuwTKk/eix-caches.tbz2

whether this is a valid *.tar.bz2 archive containing eix cachefiles

(if it has already been deleted, download it using fetch).

If this is not the case (but was freshly downloaded), please report a bug.

Note that the archive is *not* broken if only the cachefile format versions

differ: In that case only report a bug if the eix cachefile format versions

in the downloaded file are *older* than that of the most current ~x86 eix

version in the portage tree (but first retry after several days before

reporting such a bug to give the server maintainers a chance to upgrade

after a version bump of eix).

Conversely, if the downloaded versions are even newer than that supported by

your eix, you will have to upgrade to the most current ~x86 version of eix

to use eix-remote: This inconvenience cannot be avoided and is not a bug!Last edited by proff on Thu Mar 22, 2012 9:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## megabaks

написано же - база на серваке создана старой версий

твоя текущая не понимает

1. даунгрейд

2. ждать

3. ну или выкинуть eix-remote :3

выбирай

----------

## proff

всё решилось откатом app-portage/eix до версии 0.23.10

----------

